# Sommer/Herbst 2005: Lockanrufe mit 0137-Nummern hier melden



## Reducal (15 August 2005)

Wie man gerade jetzt der Top-10-Liste entnehmen kann, stellen auch an diesem verlängerten Wochenende (in eingen Regionen der Rep. zumindest) die Lockanrufe mit 0137er Nummern mal wieder an Heftigkeit zu.

_@ Admin, Mods_ - wäre es möglich, die einzelnen Meldungen (bei denen oft immer wieder ein neuer Thread eröffnet wird) statt laufend sperren zu müssen, in einenen einzigen Thread zu verschieben, in dem sich die Mitteiler dann austoben können?


----------



## stieglitz (15 August 2005)

Gut Reducal, das war schon längst fällig.


----------



## technofreak (15 August 2005)

*Re: Sammelthread für Lockanrufe mit 0137****



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> _@ Admin, Mods_ - wäre es möglich, die einzelnen Meldungen (bei denen oft immer wieder ein neuer Thread eröffnet wird) statt laufend sperren zu müssen, in einenen einzigen Thread zu verschieben, in dem sich die Mitteiler dann austoben können?


Wäre sinnvoll, geht aber nicht

tf


----------



## stieglitz (15 August 2005)

Die Mailadresse zum Spam Melden sollte auch ganz groß wo stehen:
[email protected]


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mailadresse zum Spam Melden sollte auch ganz groß wo stehen:



Wie wäre es mit einem "Sticky" zum Thema "Beschwerdemanagement: So beschweren Sie sich richtig.", mit einer Liste der Ansprechstellen, und der nötigen Informationen, die man für eine wirkungsvolle Beschwerde beipacken oder dokumentieren muß?

MfG
L.


----------



## technofreak (15 August 2005)

Warum auf einmal ständig neue Threads gestartet werden,   ist mir ein Rätsel, in der Vergangenheit 
war das nicht der Fall , bzw wesentlich seltener 

"sticky" bedeutet nichts weiter , als dass ein Thread an einer der ersten Positionen
im Unterforum  "festgenagelt" wird.
Hab wenig Hoffnung, dass dadurch das Problem gelöst werden könnte.


----------



## stieglitz (15 August 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> "sticky" bedeutet nichts weiter , als dass ein Thread an einer der ersten Positionen
> im Unterforum  "festgenagelt" wird.
> Hab wenig Hoffnung, dass dadurch das Problem gelöst werden könnte.


Ich auch nicht, das wird sowenig gelesen wie das übrige auch.


----------



## ESC (16 August 2005)

*+491377376019623*

Um hier der Verwendung als Sammelthread gerecht zu werden, noch eine, die bisher nicht genannt wurde, bzw. die ich noch nicht hier gefunden habe: Ping aufs Handy von +491377376019623, Mo, 15.08.2005, gegen 22:30.

Nachrichten an [email protected] und dtms sind abgesetzt.

/ESC


----------



## stieglitz (16 August 2005)

*Re: +491377376019623*



			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Um hier der Verwendung als Sammelthread gerecht zu werden.....
> /ESC


Ein Lob an ESC  :bussi:


----------



## srm71 (16 August 2005)

*URL zur Übersicht der vergebenen 0137-Nummernblöcke*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> ESC schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (16 August 2005)

*Re: URL zur Übersicht der vergebenen 0137-Nummernblöcke*



			
				srm71 schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESC (16 August 2005)

Da sollte wohl Hilfestellung zum Auffinden des zur 137er Nummer gehörenden Netzbetreibers gegeben werden, leider mit Angabe der SessionID, die von einer anderen Internetsitzung von einem anderen Zugang aus (natürlich) ins Leere läuft.

 Link ohne Session ID

/ESC


----------



## technofreak (16 August 2005)

Das ist der korrekte Link

Liste der belegten bzw. zugeteilten (0)137er RNB

tf

PS: Damit sollte die Diskussion über den fehlerhaften Link beendet werden.


----------



## technofreak (16 August 2005)

Liste der hier bis jetzt   geposteten Lockanrufe 

01377379225751
01377378743122
01377378749724
01377379225050
01377378750920
01377378749724
01377379225050
01377378748837
01377379225102
01377378748096 
01377379225378
01377378748690
01377379225099
01377379225702
01377379225398
01377379225981
01377376013888
01377379226153
01377376018049
01377379225117


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

Soeben angerufen worden von:

01377376020212

mail an die regtp iss schon raus


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

*Spamanruf*

Habe soeben Spamanruf über die Nummer 0049 1377376020486 erhalten und auch zurückgerufen, weil mir die Nummer vorher nicht bekannt war.
Gruß MU


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

hab gerade einen "lockruf" von ner +491377376020930 (16.08.05 20:06) erhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

Hab jeweils einen Lockanruf von 0137-7378750764 erhalten auf 2 Folgenummern am 15.08. um 14h30.


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

*Wurde angerufen*

Auf Eurer Seite steht, dass Betroffene hier im Forum mitteilen sollen, wenn Sie angerufen werden. Das tue ich hiermit.
Die Nummer mit der ich am 16.08.05 angerufen wurde ist die: +491377376020559

Ich hoffe sehr, dass es irgendwann gelingt, diesen Abzockern das Handwerk zu legen. Dazu gehören auch der ganze Müll der immer in unseren elektronischen Postfächern rumliegt.

In diesem Sinne, viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*01377378748690 gesperrt*

Hi,

am 15.08. wurde ich von og. nummer angerufen und habe das umgehend an die dtms (Betreiber) gemeldet. Schon am 16.08. hatte ich Post von denen    - so schnell? Bin beeindruckt! Jedenfalls haben die wohl die Nummer schon gesperrt und mir mitgeteilt wem die Nummer "gehört" - einem Abzockeladen in Italien. Leute meldet die Nummern damit das aufhört!

Mike


----------



## Amateur (17 August 2005)

Anruf gestern früh.

+491377378749278

Bundesnetzagentur per Mail informiert.


----------



## stieglitz (17 August 2005)

Inzwischen scheint der Sammelthread ja zu funktionieren.  
Heute um 7.45 h hats meine Frau erwischt:
+491377378742384


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

soeben um 08:23 +491377378742630.

Fax an die Bundesnetzagentur geht sofort raus


----------



## stieglitz (17 August 2005)

Hier nochmal die Mailadresse der Bundesnetzagentur.
Bitte dort die Nummer melden!
[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*Betrug 01377376015144*

Hallo,

melde Lockanruf durch 01377376015144

Gruss, Jan


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*2 mal*

hallo,

13:59 von 01377378747652  mein Handy
13:59 von 01377378747652  Handy meiner Frau

jo und leider haben wir beide zurüchgerufen 8( :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:


----------



## ESC (17 August 2005)

Da die Nummern offenbar alle beim selben Betreiber geschaltet sind, haben die sich entweder mit ihrer (neuesten) Anbieterkundschaft eine Läuseplage eingefangen, oder der liebe Wettbewerb (Betreiber oder Anbieter?) ist auf Kriegspfad. So oder so, Ärger satt und Imageschaden.

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*Strafanzeige gestellt! Lockanruf durch 01377376020138*

Hallo zusammen!
Gestern am 16.8.2005 um 17:44 Uhr MEZ war es so weit auch mich hat es erwischt. Ich wurde Opfer eines Lockanrufs. Da ich Geschäftsmann bin habe ich auf den Anruf in Abwesenheit reagiert in dem ich zurück rief. Ich hörte nur ein Knack und die Leitung war getrennt. "Hm" dachte ich mir, probiere ich es doch gleich noch mal; mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Darauf hin habe ich ein wenig bezüglich der Nummer  01 37 73 76 02 01 38 im Internet gesucht und bin hier gelandet. Ich war/bin so Sauer. Durch meinen Provider habe ich erfahren, das mich der Anruf je 1,49 € kostet.
Heute Morgen bin ich dann zur Polizei gegangen und habe Anzeige erstattet. Sollte noch jemand dieser Nummer auf dem Leim gegangen sein, so melde er sich bitte bei der Polizeidienstelle KK Borken.
Kontakt:
Kreispolizeibehörde Borken
Burloer Straße 91
46325 Borken

(02861) 900-0
(02861) 900-....

Das Aktenzeichen Lautet: ......

Meldet euch dort. Eventuell gibts ja ne Chance die *[...]* ding fest zu machen, wenn sich mehrere geschädigte Personen melden.
Gruß Knoppers

_AZ und Direktdurchwahl gelöscht, , 
da behördlicherseits unerwünscht 
modaction _
*[Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Lockanrufe - 0137 / 73 70 129 
19.08.2005 -  11:43 
0173 Netz


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

*Kann ich nur bestätigen*

Hallo zusammen,

heute, 19.08.2005 ca. 20:05 hat es auch bei mir wieder 1x gebimmelt.

+49 173 73 70 129

Wieder über:
dtms AG
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5
55124 Mainz

Unter-Unter-Unter-Untermieter bisher unbekannt. Beschwerde ist schon eingelegt.
www.bundesnetzagentur.de
[email protected]

Wehrt euch tapfer


----------



## sascha (19 August 2005)

Stimmt, wir haben ja wieder Wochenende.


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

*Lockanruf von 01377370139 ( 0137 - 7370139 )*

Gerade eben habe ich einen Lockanruf von 
01377370139
erhalten.

(
für die Forumssuche:
0137-7370139
0137/7370139
)


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

Um 18:50 Uhr ebenfalls von +49 137 7370139 Lockanruf auf meiner Vodafone-CallYa-Karte.


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2005)

*Micha*

Gestern gegen 22 Uhr ebenfalls Anruf von 0137 / 7370139 auf ein Vodafone-Prepaid Handy.

Mail an DTMS und BNA ist raus.

Gibt es in Deutschland die Möglichkeit von "Sammel"-Anzeigen damit der "Wert" höher ist, und ein Staatsanwalt nicht wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellen kann?


----------



## sascha (21 August 2005)

> Gibt es in Deutschland die Möglichkeit von "Sammel"-Anzeigen damit der "Wert" höher ist, und ein Staatsanwalt nicht wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellen kann?



Wir haben das mal bei Dialerschutz.de so gemacht. Im Frühjahr 2003 haben wir 60 Meldungen von Lockanruf-Betroffenen gesammelt und bei der Staatsanwaltschaft eingereicht. War aber ein enormer Aufwand.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2005)

*Re: Micha*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es in Deutschland die Möglichkeit von "Sammel"-Anzeigen damit der "Wert" höher ist, und ein Staatsanwalt nicht wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellen kann?


Jein  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

cp


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2005)

*Wer steckt hinter diesen 0137 737 .... ?*

der ganze Rufnummern-Block 0137 737 ... ist dtms in Mainz zugeteilt
laut http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8806&page=1&pp=10

sind mindestens 2 der Nummern 0137 7376013539 und 0137 7378742630 gebucht von

Le Teatre SNC
Geschäftsfühere  *[...]* -
Via Sammartini Giovanni Battista 23 CAP
I - Mailand

Ich habe Frau *[...]* gebeten, gleich alle Nummern zu deaktivieren, die auf  diesen [edit] laufen; ich vermute aber, sie hat nur die gemeldeten   geblockt.

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2005)

*Neue Nummer*

01377370143 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2005)

bestätige, +49 137 7370143


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2005)

*Lockanruf über 0137-737-9225*

Tja, bin denn auch mal einem Lockanruf aufgesessen.

0137-737-9225

Ich werde mich an die Ratschläge auf dialerschutz.de halten und habe die Bundesnetzagentur informiert, die Zahlung des Betrags verweigert und werde nachher noch Strafanzeige erstatten.

Mal sehen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2005)

*0137/7378749810*

Hallo. Hab einen Anruf mit dieser Nummer erhalten und da ich mein Handy auch geschäftlich benutze ohne zu überlegen zurückgerufen. Mit welchem Schaden muss ich hierbei rechnen. Die Anrufdauer betrug 5 Sekunden.


----------



## sascha (24 August 2005)

> Die Anrufdauer betrug 5 Sekunden.



0137-Nummern werden eventbezogen abgerechnet, also pro Anruf. Dabei ist egal, wie lang dieser dauert. Rechne mal so mit bis zu zwei Euro.


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

Guten Abend,

wurde vorhin um 21:43h von der nummer:

0137/7370133 angerufen. Mal wieder nur einmal geklingelt und das wars.

DTMS und mail an bundesnetzagentur habe ich vorhin erledigt.

Grüß Danny


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

*Ab....*

Lockanruf mit 01377370133


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

*ich habe folgenden Brief an die RegB geschrieben:*

*Hallo Allerseits,
===========*
werden auch von dieser Nummer immer wieder mal angerufen und haben
jetzt folgenden Brief an die RegB geschickt.

Ob es was nutzt??? Wir glauben ja eher nicht, aber wer weis das schon...

MfG,
Andreas...



*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
=======================*
wir haben heute Nacht nun zum wiederholten mal einen Spam-Anruf von folgender 
Nummer erhalten. => *0137- 7370139*

*Bitte komplett lesen und an die zuständigen Mitarbeiter weiter geben.*

Nicht das dieses eine Spam-Nummer ist, die in betrügerische Absicht auf einen
Rückruf hofft, um damit "Kohle" zu machen, nein, auch die nächtlichen Störungen
sind im hohem Maß eine Belastung für unsere Bürger. Man wird aus dem Schlaf
gerissen, denkt ein Kind sei verunglückt oder sonst irgend etwas schlimmes ist
passiert und das immer wieder.

Es ist unfassbar, dass es unsere Republik nicht schafft, solchen Scharlatanen
das Handwerk zu legen. Selbst wenn diese Betreiber in betrügerischer Absicht
mit jedem Rückruf in diesem Fall nur knapp einen Euro machen - wenn ich da 
richtig informiert bin - machen die das ja gleich 100.tausendfach pro Nacht mit 
ihren Computer-Wählmaschinen.

Eine Sammelanzeige ist in Deutschland ja nicht möglich und so wird es wohl
Aufgrund der Geringfügigkeit im Einzelfall immer zu Einstellungen bei den 
Staatsanwaltschaften kommen. Diese Betrüger werden ihre Masche weiter
führen, unser Staatsvolk weiter terrorisieren und sich dumm und dösig verdienen,
mit ihren Betrügereien.

Ich denke, dass es auch gerade an Ihnen liegt, hier Mechanismen zu entwickeln,
die dann auch in Gesetze oder entsprechende Verordnungen münden, damit das 
hier in Deutschland mal ein Ende findet. 

*Vielleicht ein gangbarer Ansatz:*
Vielleicht wäre es möglich, dass man die Netzanbieter dafür haftbar macht, wenn 
ihre Kunden die bereit gestellten Anschlüsse in betrügerischer Absicht nutzen. 
Die Netzanbieter ihrerseits können sich ja mit entsprechenden Verträge mit ihre 
"Kunden" absichern, die im Betrugsfall sehr hohe Vertragsstrafen vorsehen. Diese 
wären ja im Vorfeld durch Bankbürgschaften zu sichern, damit im Falle eines 
Konkurses diese Vertragsstrafen auch eingezogen werden können.

Dann würden sich solche Betrügereien nicht mehr lohnen, wenn die Betrüger im 
Einzelfall dann die Einnahmen von ein paar 10.000 Anrufen als Vertragsstrafen 
zahlen müssten.

Vielleicht könnte dieser Ansatz ja einmal von Ihren Leuten bei den entsprechenden
Arbeitskreisen eingebracht werden, damit dort einmal in diese Richtung diskutiert
wird. Vielleicht bekommt man so eine Lösung, für dieses Problem.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich eine kleine Rückmeldung erhalten würde
und sich einmal dieser Sache grundsätzlich angenommen würde..

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Andreas Gxxxxx


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

Lockanruf mit 01377885326 am 29.08.05 um 13:57 ins D2 Vodafone Netz

Mail an [email protected] ist schon raus  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

Hab auch einen bekommen.

0137-7370135


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

Morgen,

Nummer 0137 / 7370133 wurde von der DTMS deaktiviert.

Adresse von den netten Herr mit der Nummer:

AMK Media Gmbh
[...]
Hintermettlen 11
CH-Walchwil/SCHWEIZ
Kanton Zug (Reg.-Nr. CH-170.3.027.034.3)

Gruß Danny

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2005)

16.9.05 gegen 23.30
Kurzes klingeln am Handy -> +491377270033

Da ich bei unbekannten Nummern prinzipiell nicht zurückrufe hab ich grad nen Euro gespart 
Dann erst mal fix gegoogelt und dieses Forum gefunden

Die Nummer gehört der bekannten Firma

COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt/Main

Mail an Colt und [email protected] ist raus


----------



## stieglitz (17 September 2005)

Gestern habe ich ein Schreiben der Bundesnetzagentur erhalten, dass
die Nummer 01377378742384 der Firma DTMS zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde.
Nett von denen.


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

19.09.2005 um 10:51

Hatte das Handy schon in der Hand. Sade, dass ich nicht rechtzeitig abgenommen habe. Hätte doch gern mal gewusst, was dann passiert wäre.

Angezeigete Nummer war die oben erwähnte 01377270033 oder auch +491377270033

Ich versuch es auch mal mit einer Mail an [email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

18.09.05 um ca. 22.30Uhr

Klingeln am Handy -> +491377270033

Ich war leider so dumm und hab zurückgerufen :-? 
Weiß jemand wieviel mich der Spaß jetzt kostet und was man für Möglichkeiten hat um wieder an sein Geld zukommen auch wenn es nicht viel ist???

Mfg Bender


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

*491377270033*

Achtung! +491377270033 rufen wieder an. Ich bin drauf reingefallen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

*01377270034*

Hallo, hab von o.g. nummer einen anruf erhalten und nix verstanden weil im zimmer musik an war und die verbindung kurz darauf beendet wurde.
Hab dann dumm wie ich bin zurückgerufen und bekam nur ein "Vielen Dank, Auf Wiederhören"
Rechnung muss ich wohl noch abwarten.
Jetzt meine Frage, hab hier irgendwo was von Abonnements gelesen, ist es möglich, dass ich allein durch diesen anruf ein abonnement aufgegeben habe, bzw. wie hoch könnten die kosten ausfallen?
Kennen jemand hier diese Nummer, wie lässt sich herrausfinden wem sie gehört?
Wie kann ich diese Nummer melden?

Wenns sich nur um nen Euro oder so handelt kann ich damit leben, wenn es aber höher is (abonnement), wie kann ich die Zahlung verweigern?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

*01377270034*

Hallo ich habe auch von dieser Nummer einen Anruf bekommen nur ich habe einen Anruf erwartet und leider zurück gerufen.
Wenn ich nicht einen Anruf erwartet hätte hätte ich nicht zurück gerufen, so ein mist.
gruß
Jochen


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2005)

*Re: 01377270034*



			
				Tycurise schrieb:
			
		

> ... hab hier irgendwo was von Abonnements gelesen, ist es möglich, dass ich allein durch diesen anruf ein abonnement aufgegeben?


Einmalige Kosten für etwa 0,5 bis 3 €, nix Abo.


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2005)

Hallo,

hab grade einen Anruf vonn +491377270034 bekommen...leider habe ich zuerst zurückgerufen und nur danach gegoogelt


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2005)

*01377270034*

Hallo, hatte auch vor einer Stunde einen Anruf von o.g. Nummer. Ich fall nicht mehr drauf rein.
Dirk


----------



## srm71 (26 September 2005)

*+491377270034*

25.09.2005 23.30 Uhr Frechheit Colt!!!


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2005)

*Re: +491377270034*



			
				srm71 schrieb:
			
		

> 25.09.2005 23.30 Uhr Frechheit Colt!!!


Dann wende Dich doch an die Colt (und die Bundesnetzagentur), damit die wissen, was ihre Kunden so mit den gemieteten Nummern treiben.


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2005)

*Gestern Ping von 0137/7270034!*

Gestern Ping von 0137/7270034!


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

*Ab..... per 01377 Nummer*

Hi,

ich habe leider kein Topic der Art im schnellen überfliegen gesehen.

Folgendes Problem, ich wurde gestern(25.09.05) von der Telefonnummer

+491377270034

natürlich dachte ich erstmal hä, eine Freundin aus Mitteldeutschland wegen der Vorwahl.

Hab zurückgerufen, und ging nix, hab auf mein Handy geschaut, da stand "Verbindung beendet" ich dachte, weil das immer ist wenn man mich auch abwimmelt, ruf ich nochmal an, ging wieder nix, dann erst kam mir in den Sinn, das das etwas mit den 0137-9- Nummern zu tun hat.

Nun hab ich mich ein bisschen Informiert über Google und Forem und gesehen das ich hier in ne hübsche Geldfalle getapp bin.

Tja nun die Frage, was kann ich tun, ich mein ich kann sicher auf die 2-4 Euro verzichten, jedoch will ich auch für die Allgemeinheit denken.

Ich habe gelesen das schonmal Anwälte gegen solche Leute vorgegangen sind, aber anscheinend geht das wieder los.

Bitte helft mir weiter.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## SEP (27 September 2005)

ich habe den Thread mal umbenannt von "August 2005" in "Sommer/Herbst 2005" - wenn ich aus meinem Fenster schaue, ist eindeutig nicht mehr August ... :sad:


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2005)

*Lockanrufe 0137 7270009*

Hab gerade einen Lockanruf von 0137 7270009 bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Bin auch gerade von einer 0137-Nummer angerufen worden. 
Woher bekommen die denn eigentlich die Handynummer her?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Ping am 1.10., 17:34h von der Nummer 0137-727 0009.

Nummer gemeldet an [email protected]
sowie an
COLT Telecom GmbH
über deren Internet-Kontaktformular. Laut Liste der Bundesnetzagentur sind die der Provider dieser Nummer.

Ich werde öfter von solchen Nummern angepingt und habe aber bisher nie reagiert, weil ich auch gar nicht wußte, daß man darauf reagieren _kann_!
Werde ich aber ab sofort, dank dieses Forums, tun!

Gruß

B.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

heute erreichte mich 14:39 ein Lockanruf von 0137/7270009, auf den ich leider vom 
Anschluss meiner Freundin leider gottes aus Unwissenheit und in der 
Annahme, ein Kunden hätte versucht mich zu erreichen, 2 mal reagiert habe.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

*mich hat's auch erwischt*

mich hat's auch einmal mit dieser rufnummer erwischt... echte abzocke... wie soll man vorgehen


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

*0137 7270009*

Gestern auf zwei Handys Lockanrufe von 0137 7270009. Dummerweise einmal die Nummer nicht geprüft und einmal zurückgerufen. Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu teuer.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, bin auch drauf reinfgefallen.
+491377270009


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

01377270009
Ich ebenfalls
Trotzdem Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

Ich war wohl auch zu gutgläubig...
0137/7270009


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

und noch ein Opfer von 01377270009
Wem gehört die Nummer eigentlich?
Solche Leute gehören .....! (meine Meinung zu dem Thema)

aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

joo.

auch bei mir heut solch ein anruf.

hab mich aber erst mal schlau gemacht und nicht zurück gerufen

fraNK


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

Nicht reingefallen, aber auch angerufen worden.

Siehe auch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11321


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

lt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, bin auch drauf reinfgefallen.
> +491377270009


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

+491377270009
Auch von mir 2 x 99 Cent in die Kaffeekasse....


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

*01377270009*

bin auch reingefallen


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

ich nicht, gleich mal bein Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. So Schnell wird da aber nichts passieren, ist ja Feiertag.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

*01377270009*

Ich bin gerade auch angerufen worden..... 
Bin aber nicht darauf hereingefallen  

ich glaube ich gehe jetzt mal auf die HP der Bundes-Netzagentur....    :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

ich auch vorhin von der selben nummer!


----------



## bambataa123 (3 Oktober 2005)

ich auch , würde mich nur mal interessieren ob wir alle aus einem rufnummerkreis kommen .

ich habe die 

0178-676xxxx

wie siehts bei euch aus, medlet euch mal !!!!  :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

Nö, hab' die 0179-xxxxxxx
Zum Glück kam mir das gleich schon spanisch vor und hab erst mal gegoogelt


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

Hatte auch gerade einen anruf mit der nummer drauf 01377270009.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

Same story, same number - aber rechtzeitig gesehen...

Ich hab o2-Netz, also 0179-XXXXXXX


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

*Hatte auch Anruf, habe eine 0800-er Nummer von Colt gefunden*

Hallo zusammen, 
hatte eben auch einen Anruf von der 0137 7270009.
Zweimal geklingelt und aufgelegt.

Hier findet Ihr die 0800er Kontakt-Nummer von COLT: 
http://www.colt.de/news_events/das_...lecom_gmbh_-_die_wichtigsten_fakten_ueber_col   t_in_deutschland
Und da steht: 
*Kontakt: 
Infoline: 0 800-COLT INFO bzw. 0 800-26 58 46 36
E-Mail: [email protected]*

Habe mich jetzt erst mal auf Band bei ihnen beschwert (aber bitte vernünftig und im Rahmen bleiben!). 
Das bedeutet, dass das erstmal jemand abhören muss (kostet Zeit und Nerven). 
Dann muss das irgendwo vermerkt werden (Führung von Listen etc.). 
Und wenn COLT in irgendeiner Form zertifiert ist, dann sollte da auch noch ein ziemlicher QM-/QS-Aufwand dahinterherfolgen (Was wird unternommen, damit sowas nicht noch mal passiert?).

Natürlich ist das für COLT unangenehm, aber wenn COLT das tausendmal "nur" untervermietet haben sollte, so sollte COLT dennoch unverzüglich etwas dagegen unternehmen, dass mit ihren Nummern Schindluder betrieben wird.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meine Nummer sowieso erfasst haben und ihnen angeboten, mich zurückzurufen.

Naja, schauen wir mal...

Ich denke, je mehr Ärger COLT damit hat, desto schneller werde sie reagieren. Womöglich stellen sie den Geschädigten ja die Kosten gar nicht in Rechnung? COLT wird doch vermutlich auch AGBs haben, in denen den Kunden von COLT so ein Missbrauch untersagt ist? Oder nicht?

Wäre doch schön, wenn ein Offizieller von COLT hier auch mal Stellung beziehen würde: "Werden den Geschädigten denn solche versehentlichen Rückrufe in der Rechnung erlassen? Wie sieht Ihre Firmenpolitik und Kundenfreundlichkeit denn dazu eigentlich aus?"

Die Geschäftsführung der COLT-Muttergesellschaft in London wird von diesen Herren geführt (Quelle: http://www.colt.de):
*[...], Chairman
[...], President und CEO*

Und hier hat die Muttergesellschaft ihren Haupt-Sitz:
*COLT Telecom Group plc
Beaufort House
15 St. Botolph Street, London EC3A 7 QN, UK
Telefon: +44 171 390 3900, Telefax: +44 171 390 3701*


Ich danke der Geschäftsführung / Geschäftsleitung der Firma COLT schon jetzt für Ihre Stellungnahme hier im Forum und verbleibe mit leidgeplagten Grüssen an alle,

Gast

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Lockanrufe 0137 7270009*



			
				MrHard schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade einen Lockanruf von 0137 7270009 bekommen.



ich ebenfalls, vor 5 minuten. gott sei dank habe ich zuerst gegoogelt (danke für eure postings!!).

 :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2005)

Naja, bis 2000 hatte COLT ja einen echten Profi für "Business Development, Law and Regulation" in seinen Reihen, der arbeitet ja heute nicht mehr dort, sondern reguliert und reguliert und reguliert...
...und erzählt gerne von seinem "Crashkurs Colt". Vielleicht täte Colt ja ein "Crashkurs K****" gut???

Dieser Herr K, wir kennen ihn hier, hat dann auch mal einen Spruch aus einem Buch für unterstreichenswert gehalten, den ich auch für zitierenswert halte:


> »Was man heute als Wohltaten der Telekommunikation feiert, erleben unzählige als eine suspekte Errungenschaft, mit deren Hilfe wir uns jetzt auch aus der Ferne gegenseitig so unglücklich machen können, wie dies früher direkten Nachbarn vorbehalten war.«



Sehr positiv zu sehen, wie hier Leute diese Nummern sammeln und auch initiativ werden.
Dafür:
:respekt:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

Hi.
mir das gleiche passiert, um 23:08, zweimal gezahlt..

kostet übrigens laut vodafone 29 cent die minute plus 1,12 pro anruf..

bitte der regulierungsbehörde melden. 
laut einem anderen forum 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=7874&page=2&pp=10

steckt die colt media dahinter. die angeblich an

Crystal MeDiaLog
Emanuel-Leutze-Straße 1b
40547 Düsseldorf

untervermietet haben.
und machen das übrigens schon seit Mai diesen jahres ab der rufnummer 0137 727 0001..

viel spass damit weiterhin

yocup.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Jo*

Bei mir wurde heute auch angerufen, war in der Arbeit und habem ich gewundert wer das sein könnte...hab lieber mal gegoogled und das hier gefunden, vielen Dank, so erspart man sich echt das Geld.


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...steckt die colt media dahinter. die angeblich an
> 
> Crystal MeDiaLog
> Emanuel-Leutze-Straße 1b
> ...


Wieso angeblich und wo dahinter? Die Colt ist ein nicht gerade kleiner Anbieter am Telcomarkt und DIE machen sowas schon länger, ich meine das Vermieten von Mehrwert- und Servicenummern.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Anruf von 0137 7270009*

Ist mir auch so ähnlich mit dem Rückruf ergangen.  :cry: Habe wichtigen Telefonanruf erwartet. Auf jeden Fall kann man es weitererzählen und mit zunehmendem Bekanntheitsgrad ...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*0137 7270009*

Sollte Jemand einen Anruf von obiger Nummer (0137 7270009) bekommen, nicht zurückrufen !! Vom Festnetz werden 0,96 Euro berechnet.

Unbedingt melden an die Regulierungsbehörde [email protected] (Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachten!!)

Ich bekam von dort die Antwort: ...ich habe die von Ihnen angegebene Rufnummer angewählt und bin auf die Bandansage "Vielen Dank, auf Wiederhören" gekommen, die mir mit 96 Cent Gebührenaufkommen für diese Anwahl angezeigt wurde (vom Festnetz).
Ich nehme Ihre e-mail zum Anlass, den Zuteilungsnehmer anzuhören und die Abschaltung der Rufnummern zu veranlassen....


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 0137 7270009*

Mann sollte sich erst mal genau invormiern bevor mann einfach was hier von sich gibt. Die Nummer kostet aus dem festnez 0,98€


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 0137 7270009*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Mann sollte sich erst mal genau invormiern bevor mann einfach was hier von sich gibt. Die Nummer kostet aus dem festnez 0,98€


Man(n) sollte erst mal deutsche Rechtschreibung üben....


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

Bin auch gerade auf die 0137-7270009 hereingefallen


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*miste*

wieviel kostet das denn so etwa?


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: miste*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel kostet das denn so etwa?


Das wurde hier bereits mehrfach beantwortet.
Lesen bildet.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*01377270009*

Wg Sammelthread:

01377270009 am 4.10.2005, 11:57:57

Mail an [email protected] geschickt.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*reingefallen*

Bin leider vorhin auch reingefallen.
Habe anrufen wollen ohne groß nachzudenken... irgendwie habe ich immer auf 0190/0900 geachtet, aber 0137?  :x 

Ein Kampf gegen die Windmühlen...

E-Mails an Bundesnetzagentur + Colt sind natürlich schon abgeschickt!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Spaming*

Hi,

hab gestern auch einen anruf von 01377370009 bekommen.
Habe nicht darauf reagiert.
Leider habe ich im letzten Monat auf eine andere Nummer ( 01377379226908 ) reagiert!

Wollte das nur meinem Netzbetreiber (O2) mitteilen, dass die diese Nummer sperren-und was machen die?
*SIE SCHREIBEN MIR DEN [edit] BETRAG GUT!!!  1,18+MwSt. !!!   *

Klasse Service - ich liebe O2!!!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

Komischerweise konnte Vodafone mit der Nummer 0137-7270009 nichts anfangen. Lt. Aussage der Kundenbetreuung soll ich erst einmal den Rechnungsbetrag bezahlen und danach bei Vodafone schriftlich reklamieren. Ob das allerdings zum Erfolg führt wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Komischerweise konnte Vodafone mit der Nummer 0137-7270009 nichts anfangen.


dann nenn denen  doch mal diese URL
Übersicht der Belegung im E.164 nationalen Nummernraum, Gasse (0)137

beschämend für einen  Provider diese Liste nicht zu kennen...


> (0)137 700 bis (0)137 729
> Tarifziffer: 7
> Mabez-Typ: 1 (Anrufratenobergrenze gemäß AKNN-Spezifikation in Bel./sec / 1000 TelAs: 0,0007)
> 
> ...


cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Info


----------



## 6magnet (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Sommer/Herbst 2005: Aktuelle Lockanrufe mit 0137*

Tja mir wurde heute diese 01377270009 zum verhängnis, da ich vorher noch nie mit dieser art von [edit]  zu tun hatte bin ich darauf reingefallen :x 
Werde auf jeden fall Anzeige erstatten.Und kann nur jedem Betroffenem dazu raten, damit so was in Zukunft keine Chance mehr hat.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

*???*

Hatte auch einen Anruf ! Aber ich konnte ja lesen und habe es gott sei dank bemerkt das es eine 0137-Nummer ist.

Aber verstehe nicht warum man sich aufregt, wenn man n icht lesen kann !? Der Rückruf ist doch kein Zwang !!!

Trotzdem sollte man was dagegen unternehmen !!!!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

@denker, eventuell haben viele andere (mich eingeschlossen) nichts vorher von Rufnummern 0137-...... gehört, die nur zum Zweck dienen einen abzuzocken. Wenn Du es vorher wußtest, dann freue Dich weiter. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer  :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*0137er-Ping-Nummer*

Hallo, ich hatte mich, nachdem ich selbst zu vorschnell gedrückt hatte, auch die Rufnummer 0137-7270009 gewählt und die Bundesnetzagentur informiert.

Zusätzlich erhielt ich heute eine ausgesproche nette E-Mail von COLT, dem Rufnummern-Vermarkter, der in meinem Fall die Nummer vergeben hat.

Fazit: 
1. Rechtlich ist immer der Dienstebetreiber (also nicht Colt) verantwortlich.
2. Colt hat den Kunden der Rufnummer abgemahnt.
3. Die Firma, die mich mit der Nummer "abgezockt" hat, heißt 

Crystal MediaLog GmbH
Emanuel-Leutze-Str. 1b
40547 Düsseldorf


Gruß O.S.

[editiert/modaction]


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 0137er-Ping-Nummer*



			
				O.S. schrieb:
			
		

> edit


Ist das das richtige Forum für solche Auswüchse?


----------



## ESC (7 Oktober 2005)

Am 07.10.2005 um 19:33 erhielt ich wieder einen sogenannten Ping- oder Lockanruf auf mein Mobiltelefon. Es klingelte wie immer nur ca. 1 Sekunde lang, als Rückrufnummer wurde diesmal +491377270026 angezeigt. Wie immer wurde eine eMail an die Bundesnetzagentur abgesetzt.

Wie immer rechne ich nach etwa 4 bis 6 Wochen mit einer Meldung zur Abschaltung von der BNetzA.

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein,

/ESC


----------



## sascha (7 Oktober 2005)

> Am 07.10.2005 um 19:33



Geht aufs Wochenende zu...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

*01377270026*

Bin auch auf diese Scheiße reingefallen, auch heute 07.10.2005 um 22:52 und die selbe Nummer: 01377270026. Hab es gleich an die entsprechenden Behörden gemailt. Adresse: [email protected]. Leider konnten die Pol damit nix Anfangen, soll mich am Mo nochmal melden wegen einer Strafanzeige.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

habe zufällig nach der unbekannten Nummer gegoogelt die mich heute im Kino angerufen hat (hatte weggedrückt) und siehe da...

habe aber keine email an die behörden geschickt...

nummer: 0137 72 700 26
(0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH
http://www.colt.de/

mfg
monbro


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

achja war um 20:33 Uhr, also ihr könnt das gerne melden oder so...


----------



## srm71 (9 Oktober 2005)

*Colt*

Beide halten es nicht für nötig zu antworten...


----------



## ESC (9 Oktober 2005)

@Monbro: Nur bei möglichst zahlreichen authentischen Meldungen kann und wird die Netzagentur etwas unternehmen. Ich glaube nicht, dass es Sinn des Forums ist, dass Du glaubst, es als Deinen Popoabwischer bestellen zu können.

/ESC


----------



## computer freak (9 Oktober 2005)

HI leute ich wurde eben aufem HANDY von der nummer  0137 72 700 26
angerufen un ich trottel habe gedacht des wwäre ein freund und rufe noch zu rück.
dan schau ich eben im internet die nummer kostet 98 cent pro minute
MFG
dirk


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*belästigung*

Hallo leute 
wurde gerade von der nummer 01377270026 angerufen worden!
Bin zum Glück erstmal ins Internet gegangen und hab mal auf doof reingeschaut!
Ich hoffe man kann gegen die was machen!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Servus,

heute um 12:38: Anruf von der Nummer 01377270026!

Ciao
Christian


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*0137*

Jo heute auch so einen auf Händy bekommen, was ich nicht verstehe, wie kann man da nur drauf reagieren und zurückrufen? Sorry, wenn jemand nur einmal klingelt und dann ne Nummer die ich nicht kenne, dann warte ich erstmal ab, ob der nochmal anruft, denn wenn es wichtig war, dann wird die Person es nochmal versuchen. 

Sorry, aber wer drauf reagiert ist doch fast selber Schuld.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*0137-7270026*

fürs Protokoll:
SPAM-Anruf um 9:58 am 9.10.2005 von der 0137-7270026

(leider) zurückgerufen, jedoch keine freundliche und äußerst gebührenintensive Bandansage "Danke und Tschüss" sondern automatische Netzbetreiberansage "Teilnehmer zur Zeit nicht erreichbar"

Was das wohl heißen mag? Schon abgeschaltet? Überlastet? Noch mal Glück gehabt und keine Kosten?

Hofft und grüßt
eindemnächstvordemRückrufgoogler


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

also ich sage mal so meine ganzen freunde wissen das ich sie immer zurück rufe und da die nie geld aufem handy haben rufe ich immeer zu rück und von ein par freunde habe ich die nummer nciht eingespeichert und dan ruft man halt zu rück
MFG
dirk


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Habe eben einen Anruf von 0137-7270026 bekommen, da meine Handynummer ausversehen durch einen Umzug ins Telefonbuch eingetragen wurde, wirds wohl dadurch gekommen sein.

Anruf war genau um 14.09:39 m 09.10.2005.

Hab natürlich nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

auch eben 14:17 von der nummer 01377270026 angerufen worden...

hat 3 mal geklingelt bevor ich abnehmen konnte...zum glück nicht zurückgerufen oder erst mal die nummer im internet gesucht...puhhh


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Das selbe bei mir 0137-7270026 angerufen, aber ich hab auch erstmal gegoogelt  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Hier hat es auch geklingelt :

01377270026


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*lockanruf*

habe heute morgen auch einen anruf von o.g. nummer bekommen. +491377270026
wollte auch zurückrufen aber komischerweise, ohne zu hoffen die nummer zu finden mal nach gegoogled. Glück gehabt. ^^
Meldungs-Mail an die [email protected] ist schon raus.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

fürs Protokoll: Lockanruf von
01377270026
aufs 0176-Netz, Emails an
[email protected]
ging raus.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Danke für euren threat, sonst hätte ich auch zahlen müssen. Bin auch von von 01377270026 angerufen worden! 

Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*491377270026*

wurde auch gerade, ca. 17.20, von folgender nummer angerufen: 491377270026 auf ein O2 handy mit 0179 vorwahl.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Das gleiche bei mir auch! Sind wohl nur O2 Kunden betroffen!  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*+491377270026*

Bin auch drauf reingefallen, heute 9.10 gegen 17:30 Uhr.
Hab 3 mal zurückgerufen, jedesmal kam
"Der Teilnehmer ist leider nciht erreichbar"...  ich vermute dieser Spruch kam nicht vom Netzbetreiber sondern von dem Computer des 0137 7 [ edit}.


Die Abzock Nummer lautete

+491377270026


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

kann man da rechtlich irgendwas machen?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Ja, einfach eine E-Mail an O2 schicken und die können die Rufnummer 01377270026 sperren!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

so war das nicht gemeint - lohnt sich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen 0,98 Euro?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Ja, weil du andere Leute damit warnst! Und die Polizei ist immer dankbar für solche Tipps! Ausserdem kann nur die Polizei feststellen wer dahinter steckt!   

Gruss, Keule

PS: es sind 98 Cent vom Festnetz! Wenn du vom O2 Handy angerufen hast, dann ist die Geschichte wieder teurer...  :evil:


----------



## ESC (9 Oktober 2005)

Da hier ein Gast mit an böswilligen Unfug grenzendem Halbwissen herumkeult:

Es sind nicht nur O2 Kunden betroffen.

O2 oder ein anderer Netzbetreiber wird nicht auf eMail Zuruf den Zugang zu einer Rufnummer sperren.

Man braucht nicht die Polizei, um etwas über den Dienstanbieter zu erfahren, über die Netzagentur erfährt man den Netzbetreiber, dem die Rufnummer zugeteilt ist, dieser ist auskunftspflichtig, wer der Diensteanbieter ist, d.h. an wen die Nummer weitervermietet wurde.

Ob man diese vermutlichen Gebührenerschleichungsversuche zur Anzeige bringt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Auf jeden Fall wird die Bundesnetzagentur zur Abmahnung/Abschaltung von auffälligen Rufnummern tätig werden. Das setzt aber voraus, dass *dieser* die Verdachtsfälle möglichst zahlreich gemeldet werden, unabhängig davon, ob (auch) noch Strafanzeige gestellt wird.

/ESC


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2005)

Keule schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Polizei ist immer dankbar für solche Tipps!


...die muss erst noch erfunden werden!



			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man diese vermutlichen Gebührenerschleichungsversuche zur Anzeige bringt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Auf jeden Fall wird die Bundesnetzagentur zur Abmahnung/Abschaltung von auffälligen Rufnummern tätig werden. Das setzt aber voraus, dass *dieser* die Verdachtsfälle möglichst zahlreich gemeldet werden, unabhängig davon, ob (auch) noch Strafanzeige gestellt wird.


Recht hat er! Die Bundesnetzagentur ist nämlich die sachlich zuständige Behörde. Sie ist es auch, die Verfügungen gegen Betreiber erlassen und Owi-Verfahren gegen Missbraucher einleiten kann.
Auch wenn es so anmuten mag, ein Betrug ist ein Missbrauch nicht immer und deshalb tuen sich die Starfverfolger auch sichtlich schwer bei diesem Thema. Die Bundesnetzagentur hingegen kann auch die "Mitstörer" zur Verantwortung ziehen, also diejenigen, die den Missbrauch ihrer Nummern (trotz Hinweise darauf) nicht einstellen und am Umsatz partizipieren.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Bin vorhin auch von 0137-7270026 angerufen worden. 9.10.05, 20:15 0172- Nummer (also nicht nur O²)

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*PingAnruf*

Mich hat es heute erwischt! (Hab aber nicht zurückgerufen   )

*0137 727 0026*

Mail an Bundesnetzagentur und Colt Telecom GmbH (Hauptmieter des 013772er Blocks)

Gruß, TaugeNix


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*Sorry, was vergessen!*

Mich hat es heute erwischt! (Hab aber nicht zurückgerufen  ) 

0137 727 0026 

Mail an Bundesnetzagentur und Colt Telecom GmbH (Hauptmieter des 013772er Blocks) 

Gruß, TaugeNix

Sorry, vergessen:
0179er Netz, o2!
So, 09.Oktober 2005 um 20:44 Uhr


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

*PingAnruf*

Guten Morgewn zusammen,
...scheinen nachtaktive Vögel zu sein..
nachts um 4.35 bimmelte 0137 7270026 bei mir an...gut dass ich einen tiefen Schlaf habe und Euch heute morgen gefunden habe. Danke !

bin übrigens im E-Plus-Netz

Gruß 
Dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

Habe am 09.10.2005 einen Anruf von der Nummer 01377270026 erhalten und zum Glück erstmal gegoogelt.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

*Locknummer*

Servus an alle, hatte gestern abend 09.10.05 22.30 auch einen Anruf dieser Nummer. Habe dann ein bisserl gegoooogelt und bin nun auf diese Seite gestoßen. Kann jedem nur raten nicht zurückrufen und es zu melden.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 0137*



			
				gast 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo heute auch so einen auf Händy bekommen, was ich nicht verstehe, wie kann man da nur drauf reagieren und zurückrufen? Sorry, wenn jemand nur einmal klingelt und dann ne Nummer die ich nicht kenne, dann warte ich erstmal ab, ob der nochmal anruft, denn wenn es wichtig war, dann wird die Person es nochmal versuchen.
> 
> Sorry, aber wer drauf reagiert ist doch fast selber Schuld.


Ok, mann muss schon wissen, wie teuer die 0137-Nummer sind. Aber wenn man in der Eile ist, und die Nummer in der Liste unbeantworteter Anrufe sieht, und 0137 übersieht, dann wählt man doch mal eben schnell... Könnte auch wichtig sein... So ist es mir passiert! Die sollen gesperrt werden, diese [edit]!


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

Mich die selbe nummer heute morgen auch angerufen! Ist echt schlimm sowas. Aber gut das es google und leute gibt die so ein forum betreiben!!

THX


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

Hallöle!
Ich war heut nacht um 3:05 dran, die NR. 01377270026 hats versucht.
Wenn die nicht wieder aufgelegt hätten, wäre ich mit sicherheit dran gegangen!
Aber bevor ich zurückrief... es lebe google!
Die Nummern sind inzwischen gesperrt, allerdings wäre meine Stimme dabei! Die haben mir meinen Schlaf geraubt!
LG


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

+491377270026 hat mich auch heute Nacht um *2:45 Uhr *angerufen, stand senkrecht im Bett!   
Beschwerden an Colt Telekom, Bundesnetzargentur und Verbraucherzentrale (wer weiß) sind raus. :evil: 
Hab´ zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen!

Gruß, webRacer


----------



## smartie (10 Oktober 2005)

*Ich will schlafen!!!!*

Hatte heute Nacht auch einen Lockanruf, hab nicht zurückgerufen!
Bei denen piept's doch!!!
4:03 da schlafen normale Leute! :evil: 
Hab 0172er Vorwahl und bin im 21er HLR.
Kann mir jemand mal die entsprechenden mailadressen von RegTP, Verbraucherschutz und wen man sonst noch informieren kann, mailen?
Danke
RS(martie)


----------



## sascha (10 Oktober 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-handy-lockanruf.php

http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-tricks-wehren.php


----------



## sascha (10 Oktober 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-handy-lockanruf.php

http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-tricks-wehren.php


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2005)

*Missbrauch 01377990134*

Ping von 01377990134
und eMail an [email protected]



			
				eMail schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> am 14.10 erhielt ich um 20:14 einen  Ping-Anruf auf das Handy. Dadurch sollte ich zu einem
> Rückruf zu der Rufnummer 01377990134 provoziert werden.
> ...


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Missbrauch 01377990134*



			
				Emiel schrieb:
			
		

> eMail schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ...in wie weit gegen die beteiligte Firmen ein Ordnungsgeld verhängt werden kann.


Wenn das nur so einfach wäre! Der Verursacher könnte einem Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfahren unterzogen werden, die beteiligten Telko´s tangiert das kaum.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

*Nachtrag 0137 7270026*

Bin vor 1 1/2 Wochen gleichfalls ahnungsloses Opfer geworden, habe mir nach dem Kurz-Rückruf schon gedacht, dass ich reingelegt wurde, nun habe ich meine Telefonrechnung mit Einzelnachweis bekommen (von Telco):

Datum: 09/10/05, Uhrzeit: 18:42:13, Verbindung: EPlus zu 01377, Zielrufnummer: 01377270026, Dauer: 0:00:03, Endpreis: 1,293 Euro.

Ich hatte den Vorfall schon fast vergessen, aber gerade könnte ich wieder... ich muss aufpassen, was ich sage. Und die [] müssen auch aufpassen, dass sie mir nicht über den Weg laufen (dumm, dass man es ihnen nicht ansieht...)!

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

vergaß zu erwähnen, dass man zu den 1,29 Euro noch 16% Mwst. dazurechnen muss, also insgesamt ca. 1,50 Euro.


----------



## ESC (28 Oktober 2005)

01377270026 ist laut Nachricht von der BNetzA zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet. Die Reaktionszeit auf Meldungen zu verdächtigen Aktivitäten mit Servicerufnummern ist offenbar derzeit recht gut.

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

*Lockanruf 01377661002*

Lockanruf 01377661002


----------



## Hochsauerländer (31 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Lockanruf 01377661002*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Lockanruf 01377661002


Hier melden: [email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

*Lockanruf 01377070101*

Hallo an alle, 
genauso ist es mir gegangen. (Hatte es schonmal in ein anderes Thema geschrieben, war aber wahrscheinlich schon "vergessen"). Es hat sich eine "Frau Schneider" auf meiner Mobilbox verewigt mit der Bitte um Rückruf unter o.g. Nummer, bezüglich meines Inserates bei der SZ. Ich habe die Fa. dtms Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Services AG, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz, Fax 0180/30703900 angeschrieben (die sind Inhaber des Nummernblocks) und um Nennung des Inhabers dieser Nummer gebeten, damit ich Anzeige gegen diesen erstatten kann. Antwort kam prompt, habe die Anschrift einer Fa. Chrystal MediaLog bekommen und auch da wieder um Nennung des Inhabers gebeten. Letztendlich gehörte die Nummer einer Fa. BSKS+Marketing. Hab da angerufen, mich beschwert und mit Klage gedroht, sollte ich nicht kurzfristig eine angemessene Entschädigung erhalten und siehe da, heute war das Geld da! Ich hoffe, das war denen eine Lehre. Immerhin war die Servicenummer nicht als solche gekennzeichnet und es gab auch keine Tarifansage - also eindeutig rechtswidrig. Übrigens wurde die Servicenummer inzwischen gesperrt. Und alle betroffenen Firmen haben sich entschuldigt.

Nützliche Links dazu: 

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/34ca9bc48f5bc1173d4666a851db7c5d,0/18z.html 

http://www.dtms.de/ 

Viele Grüße! 
muttel


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

*Antwort auf Artikel von "Muttel 13" vom 03.11.05*

Liebe Forummitglieder und Gäste,
erstaunt bin ich über die Art und Weise dieser Forumseite, da ich diese in der Anlage bisher gekannt habe durch CNS24, wo das Forum deaktiviert wurde. So trifft man sich wieder nur mit anderen Vorzeichen.
Ich finde die Art und Weise der Veröffentlichung der hier gezeigten Artikel nicht toll. Datenschutz spielt hier überhaupt keine Rolle. Sonst hätte "Muttel oder Muttel 13" nicht fertiggebracht, daß ich hier mit Firmennamen, Anschrift und Telefonnummer ausgeschmiert werde in einer sehr unhöflichen Art und Weise. Dem wird nun noch eins draufgesetzt, indem sich "Muttel 13" genannt auch Frau [...] hier darlegt, wie sie es fertiggebracht hat, finanzielle Forderungen zu stellen und diese zu erhalten. Für mich ist das ein Aufruf an alle zur gezielten finanziellen Erpressung.Die Art und Weise, wie diese Dame hier im Forum sich dargestellt hat bedeutet für mich Beleidigung, Rufmord für die Firma und Erpressung. Derartige Veröffentlichungen im Internet sind weitaus schädlicher und krimineller als ein nicht getätigter Anruf für 0,98 Cent, da inzwischen der aufgeklärte Bürger Kenntnis über Mehrwertdienstnummern hat.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Der Jurist (7 November 2005)

@ Stehaufmännchen

Leg Dich wieder hin. Wenn Du dann etwas von der Öffentlichkeitsfunktion von Handelsregistern gehört hast, darfst Du wieder aufstehen. Zu Deinem vermeintlichen Erpressungsversuch: Da hat ein Kunde von den Providern schnell gelernt oder ?


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2005)

@Stehaufmännchen 
Du hast ja echt ein Ding zu laufen. An Deiner Stelle würde ich mal zum Arzt gehen  [ .... ]. Wie kann man sich auf die Seite der [ ... ]  stellen ? Bist vielleicht auch einer der Konsorten.... *Kopfschüttel*

_Bitte keine Beleidigungen, auch nicht aus Empörung DeJu / Mod._


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2005)

0137-7899711 "TV-Gewinnspiel", bereits an die BNetzA gemeldet


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe heute einen Anruf erhalten. Es war eine Bandansage in der es Sinngemäß darum ging dass ich "ein Gewinner" wäre und es um ein TV Gewinnspiel ginge in dem ich nun die einmalige Chance darauf hätte einen Audi A6 Avant zu gewinnen. Für kostenlose Infos sollte ich die 0 drücken. Gesagt, getan und nun kam eine Ansage in der es hieß dass ich kurz die 0137-7899711 anrufen sollte für "nur 98 Cent pro Minute" und wenn die Gewinnzahl 483 lauten würde hätte ich gewonnen. Nun, dies tat ich natürlich nicht. Was mich hierbei ärgert ist die Tatsache dass ich nicht im Telefonbuch stehe und auch sonst nicht gerade mit meinen persönlichen Daten um mich schmeisse. Die Telekom wollte mir ausser einem ISDN Sicherheitspaket für 2,99€ im Monat nichts anbieten um mich vor solchem Spam zu schützen also habe ich selbst die Initiative ergriffen. Nach kurzer Recherche bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Post und Telekommunikation (www.regtp.de) kam heraus dass sich folgende Firma hinter diesem Betrug verbirgt:

Kontaktdaten

Name:  	ID Net GmbH
Homepage:   	http://www.01050.com/
Telefon:  	0800 / 237 70 00
Telefax:  	0800 / 237 80 00
E-Mail-Adresse:   	[email protected]
Adresse:  	Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg
Angebot:   	Bundesweit

Angebotene Tk-Produkte 	    	

    * Festnetztelefonie/Call by Call ohne Anmeldung
    * Auskunft/national 

Weitere Informationen

    * ID NET ist ein Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter der freenet.de-Gruppe. 

Da sich keiner unter der Rufnummer meldet (ok ist Sonntag) habe ich denen ein Fax geschrieben in denen ich die zur sofortigen Unterlassung solcher Betrugsversuche aufgefordert habe und denen bei Nichteinhaltung mit einer Erwirkung einer Einstweiligen Verfügung gedroht habe. Ferner habe ich denen mitgeteilt dass die mir umgehend mitteilen sollen woher die meine Nummer haben und falls dies nicht innerhalb von drei Werktagen erfolgen sollte werde ich den Vorfall an den zuständigen Datenschutzbeauftragten für die Region Hamburg (Sitz der Gesellschaft) weiterleiten. Mal sehen was von denen so kommt. Die Firma ist übrigens schon ziemlich bekannt durch diverse [edit]fälle im Bereich SMS (ala hier ist Lisa, ruf mich mal bitte unter 0190... zurück es ist wichtig) [Edit]

Der Zuhälter

[rechtlich bedenkliche Tatsachenbehauptungen editiert/modaction]


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2005)

*gleich zwei solcher Anrufe heute*

Hallo!

wurde heute auch Opfer solcher Anrufe. Zum einen ein nicht mal als "TV-Gewinnspiel" getarntes Gewinnspiel mit der Ansage, dass ich entweder 3000 Euro in bar oder einen Gutscheinbüchlein im Wert von 2000 Euro gewonnen hätte - aber eines von beiden auf ALLE Fälle. Die Nummer hierzu war 0190-838578 (kostenpunkt irgendwas im 1,80 pro Minute).

abends kam dann noch das TV_Gewinnspiel mit der Rückrufnummer: 0137-7899711 hinzu...

in welcher Welt leben wir eigentlich, dass inzwischen schon Spam durch den Telefonhörer kommt???

Sehr zweifelnde Grüße aus München.


----------



## SEP (12 Dezember 2005)

Ab jetzt bitte hier weiter melden


----------

